# Considering Cyprichromis Moba "Speckleback"



## jevans89 (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm having trouble figuring out exactly what gives the Cyprichromis Moba Speckleback its name. Is it just some extra splotchy blue along their back or is it more than that? Is it something special about their dorsal fin? I'm trying to decide between the Moba or the Livua "Blue Orchid" variants. Any pics you may have would be very helpful.


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

Blue orchids are absolutely stunning under low lighting, haven't seen the others though.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I have kept blue orchids and they are great looking cyps, they have a lot of yellow on them. If I were to get speckelbacks, it would be to get the darker blue ones. I'm pretty sure the males can show different colours from fish to fish.


----------



## jevans89 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback. I spoke with an online retailer who said that the moba speckleback tend to have more variation within their coloring pattern and that the pattern tends to change over time. He said they initially color up quite blue and then develop more yellow as they age. He said most other varieties have a consistent color pattern fish to fish.


----------



## Creepy85 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi,

my english is very bad, but i trying it...

specklebacks are collcted (in my opinion) on a coastline between Moba and Cape Tembwe, Cyprichromis spec. Jumbo Kitumba are the same fish. The Males are Randomcoloured like another Jumbo Cyp(Kekese or others...), The Name Speckleback comes from the yellowish Tail...so sayed my Importeur...





 so a friends Tank with "Specklebacks"


----------

